# Sanchezi Or Rhom



## tjwilliams87 (Jun 24, 2010)

This was sold to me as a rhom


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

that looks like a sanchezi


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> that looks like a sanchezi


agreed


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

MPG said:


> that looks like a sanchezi


agreed
[/quote]

I'm with them on this one. Kind of looks more like a Sanchezi to me as well. Hopefully you didn't pay an outrageous amount for him.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, Sanchezi!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Rhoms don't have that much red on their gills at a young age,I say dirty Sanchez .


----------

